# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  تعادل اسود الرافدين مع جنوب افريقيا

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

في مباراة متوسطة المستوي تعادل المنتخب العراقي أمام مستضيف البطولة منتخب جنوب أفريقيا سلبياّ بدون أهداف في افتتاح المجموعة الأولي لكاس القارات والتي تضم كذلك كلا من المنتخب الأسباني والنيوزيلندي و غلب علي المباراة الجانب التكتيكي والحذر الدفاعي دون استخدام القوي الهجومية لكلا الفريقين لتنتهي المباراة سلبياّ ويحصد كلا الفريقين نقطتهم الأولي في البطولة .

صور المباراة 







الاحصائيات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا زيكو على الموضوع . 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------

